# Barre de menu



## renoaz (7 Septembre 2010)

Salut 

Je me demandais simplement s'il était possible de réduire (diminuer la taille) de la barre de menu ?!

Merci !


----------



## Scalounet (7 Septembre 2010)

pas a ma connaissance


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

Non mais tu peux la masquer.


----------

